# I'm looking for a compact, waterproof, economic, rechargeable headlamp



## Deleted member 525685 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi, everyone! As the title implies, I'm looking for a small, compact, economic, waterproof and rechargeable headlamp.

The features I value are the following:

-Preferably no back battery pack.

-‎Compact and light weight, though not to fussy on that.

-‎A beam as well as a flood mode, looking for something with versatility.

-‎Waterproof, that is, not water resistant, but waterproof, IPX7 and up.

-‎Hopefully versatility with the battery options, interchangeability, etc...

-‎A red light would be nice. If not, some manner of DIY ideas for filter, as well as a diffuser for the beam and flood modes, with tape and the likes are also very much welcome.

-Variable lighting would be nice.

-‎Overall balance, for being able to use in different activities, such as walking maybe running (jogging and maybe a little faster, not super fast), maybe cycling (not fast, not snail like either), or spotting neighbour's dogs a mile away trying to chase you and bite you, etc...

I live in the countryside and there's not a light in sight after 6 p.m. now. It is my first headlamp, I look as per suggested in other posts to get one I can learn an experiment with, as well as of course, and hopefully, use for a long time. I live in a scrub-land environment, so difficult to see ahead and find the path again if I traverse through the bush.

I recently purchased a Black Diamond Revolt 2017 model, and seemed to have some problem with the rechargeable batteries that came with it. For first time recharge cycle it is advised that it could take up to 12h. Problem was, the second time around also took as long as the first. I suspected it to be a problem with the batteries, rather than the headlamp, since I tried the headlamp with other batteries, and it worked without a problem. Also after charging the second time, when I turned it on, or only took about a minute to turn from green to orange in the battery indicator. The colours are green, more than 50% power; orange, 25-50% power; and red, less than 25% power.

So I very disappointedly, and hastily, returned it to Amazon.

Then, I contacted Black Diamond on Facebook and through email, to try and get some more information on the possible reasons for which it might have happened. Needless to say, I'm still in the process of communication with them, and yet to get some clarity or solution for the problem. Personally I feel it might have just been faulty batteries.

Regardless, I have read many posts on and off site regarding Black Diamond and their marketing or design practices. Even so, I'd like to hear from others what your view is on the situation, and ideas for other headlamps that meet the criteria, as well as ideas for DIY workarounds and such. Price is a somewhat of a restriction, I actually got the BD headlamp for 42 euros on Amazon (Spain), but I'm all ears to suggestions. Any comment would be appreciated. Thank you, and have a great day.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello Obi, and welcome to CPF 

Your post above has been approved, but heavily edited to remove many different custom colors and fonts (which, by the way, were not even displaying properly)

Please use these ... s p a r i n g l y ... 

Thank you.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 7, 2017)

I have never seen a rechargeable light that doesn't have a battery pack. 

How about this, it checks most of your boxes:

*NITECORE NU25 Headlamp*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...U25-Triple-Output-White-Red-High-CRI-Headlamp


----------



## Deleted member 525685 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello Archimedes, thank you! I had no idea, I simply copied and pasted from my google keep app to the page, please tell me if it still shows up strange! Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 525685 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you LeanBurn, I appreciate your suggestion, I've already seen some of the fixed battery headlamps from Nitecore, didn't know they just brought another one out! Problem is...Once it runs out and you're out and about, you're in a hot mess, unless you connect a power bank to it but that would be very ''clunky'', and perhaps not really practical. Besides, one main draw back is, once the battery dies, you need to buy a new headlamp. I'm still stunned how some manufacturers consider this a viable saleable product. Also, as I mentioned IPX7 and up is a must for me, since I am know to drop stuff in unlikely places and situations, including water. 
On the other hand, I actually saw through the link you sent me the Nitecore thread in this website (I'm new....Well newish), and they're actually bringing out a new model, the HC65. That one actually looks interesting, although still not available. Plus I think there still must be many other options available to purchase now which are as good, if not better. 
Sorry if I didn't make it more clear about the battery, I meant rather that the battery (of whatever kind) is rechargeable, and that the headlamp unit itself might be versatile, as in accepting other kinds of batteries and all in all that the battery itself is rechargeable (whether through the headlamp or the battery itself directly). 
Thanks regardless, duly noted!


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Dec 10, 2017)

Obi said:


> Thank you LeanBurn, I appreciate your suggestion, I've already seen some of the fixed battery headlamps from Nitecore, didn't know they just brought another one out! Problem is...Once it runs out and you're out and about, you're in a hot mess, unless you connect a power bank to it but that would be very ''clunky'', and perhaps not really practical. Besides, one main draw back is, once the battery dies, you need to buy a new headlamp. I'm still stunned how some manufacturers consider this a viable saleable product. Also, as I mentioned IPX7 and up is a must for me, since I am know to drop stuff in unlikely places and situations, including water.
> On the other hand, I actually saw through the link you sent me the Nitecore thread in this website (I'm new....Well newish), and they're actually bringing out a new model, the HC65. That one actually looks interesting, although still not available. Plus I think there still must be many other options available to purchase now which are as good, if not better.
> Sorry if I didn't make it more clear about the battery, I meant rather that the battery (of whatever kind) is rechargeable, and that the headlamp unit itself might be versatile, as in accepting other kinds of batteries and all in all that the battery itself is rechargeable (whether through the headlamp or the battery itself directly).
> Thanks regardless, duly noted!



When I use a headlamp, I do what I do when I use any other light: I always have at least one or two other lights on my person. 

Popping in batteries into a regular headlamp seems to me to be difficult to do in the dark.

If the crap ever did hit the fan and batteries were impossible to come by, I would use the WakaWaka Power to recharge the rechargeable headlamp while I used a backup light to finish the task at hand. 

If possible, I think it's good to own each type.


----------



## Loverofthelight (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello Obi, as far as I know, there is one fits your demands: IPX8 waterproof, rechargeable battery, compact and lightweight.

You can have a look: Fenix HM50R, hope it helps.

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=2249&tid=41&cid=2#.WjIvrTS-uUk


----------



## howfe (Dec 17, 2017)

Armytek Tiara C1 Magnet USB (or Pro) is nice. USB Charger cable, so not dependent on external charger. The battery is interchangeable ( 18350 Li-Ion ). The Pro has some additional modes and sensors. The warranty with Armytek is great, and they are VERY durable flashlights. I have the Armytek Wizard Pro, a few of the Tiara models, Armytek Partner, etc. I do not mind a slightly larger size so my EDC is an Armytek Wizard and Nitcore P12GT.

If you were looking for an external charger (Not necessary for this flashlight, but nice charger to have) , my favorite is the Nitecore D2 charger

If you want some additional batteries, when they come back in stock (New model) Keeppower ( 18350 1200mAh P1835C2 ) look really nice! They are protected Li-ion batteries. The 900mah protected are available in a few places..


Armytek Tiara C1 Magnet USB* *

Armytek Tiara C1 Pro Magnet USB


NITECORE D2 Charger


Keeppower 18350 1200mAh P1835C2 (Black) 2017

Review of the Keepower 18350 1200mAh P1835C2 (Black) 2017


----------



## howfe (Dec 23, 2017)

Here below is a video review (I enjoy "Advanced Knife Bro"'s video reviews) of the Armytek Tiara A1. Of the two Tiara models (A1 or C1), I prefer the C1 as it is slightly more compact (compact being the scheme for Tiara).

Headlamp Review: Armytek Tiara A1 Pro Warm with beamshots and runtime tests

If overall runtime, brightness, etc. is the goal for a headlamp here is a video review of the Wizard Pro.

Armytek Wizard Pro USB Headlamp Review. 1800 Lumens and Headlamp Comparison


----------



## Keitho (Dec 23, 2017)

I guess I'm confused at the OP--I think the post is asking for a single light that accepts rechargeable batteries and alkaline batteries, red and white color, flood and tight beam, for use when walking, running, and cycling, for low cost.

For what it is worth, I have those same needs in headlamps, and meet them with at least four different lights. I've personally fallen into the trap of trying to find a "do everything" device, and have ended up with something that does everything...poorly. For lightweight headlamps, I have Zebralight AA lights (a red one and a white one), which accept Eneloop rechargeables (and AA alkalines in a pinch); they are shockingly small/light/efficient, suitable for walking and running. For longer multi-day trips and times when I want more light output, I have a white ZL 18650 headlamp (1x18650). For cycling, I'd recommend a minimum of 500 spot-flood OTF lumens (that means no alkaline lights, pretty much); Zebralight and many other brands of 1x18650 and 2x18650 work for me, along with cycling-specific lights that range from $20 to $350. I normally pair a flood-type beam on my handlebar with a spot-flood on my head while cycling.

So, since price is a restriction, I'd recommend getting into rechargeable batteries (a lot cheaper after only a few uses); and, getting two lights (one for cycling, and one for walking/running). For cycling, a micro-USB rechargeable Shenkey brand light is the best deal I've found recently, US$20 on Amazon US, including both a helmet and handlebar mount. For a headlamp, I don't have personal experience with a wide range of budget AA options, but there are lots others on the forum who will jump in with great choices, I'm sure.

Red filters that are cheap and work well: search your favorite store or auction site for red photo gels, meant to go on top of flashes (sold in sheets or rolls; cut to size yourself). Even cheaper: lids off of kitchen plastic containers.

Diffusers that smooth out a tight beam into a wider flood: your favorite brand of semi-transparent tape.


----------



## steeps (Dec 24, 2017)

If your budget allows get a Zebralight in AA and get rechargeable Eneloop batteries. 

A good budget option would would be the Manker E03H with Eneloop batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 525685 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I apologise for my delayed response but these last few weeks have been hectic, haven't had a moment to sit down and write back to all of you.
Thank your very much for all your suggestions, but it seems Black Diamond have finally sent me a replacement headlamp free of charge for all the troubles with the previous one.
So, in the end I've decided to use this one as a test unit to see what usage I'll actually be giving it the most, to then further decide on which headlamp is best based upon this new experience. Or what headlamp/flashlight combination, for that matter.
I really appreciate you all for taking your time to share your suggestions, know that they'll all be carefully taken into consideration and I have noted them down already. As matter of fact, I have already used them to buy a headlamp for my father as a Christmas gift. 
I didn't buy such expensive models since the usage he'll give it won't be as demanding or necessary, plus restricted also by budget reasons. But I based my decision on the models and recurring designs that you have suggested and came across a model from Wowtac, the A2S, and so far it has been great. He's using it pretty much every other day when cycling in the morning, or maybe also around the house here and there. For the price and purpose (29,99 euros) I thought it was a great buy, so... Thank you!:twothumbs
Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and hope you've had some happy holidays.
Best Regards to all!


----------



## 1000cri (Jan 16, 2018)

If you decide to upgrade, the Skilhunt H03R has spot/flood and USB recharging. It's much brighter and has much more battery capacity than your Black Diamond while being about the same weight. Throw some Energizer lithiums in your Black Diamond and keep in your car for emergencies.

https://www.skilhunt.com/product-detail/h03f-rc-usb-magnetic-rechargeable-led-headlamp/


----------



## Deleted member 525685 (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice! Noted! Will consider for further on purchase! Yes, I already noticed the BD isn't that bright, especially in comparison to the Wowtac A2S I gave my father, yet still...They gave it to me for free as a gesture, so might as well make the best out of it...Also considering we just came out of Christmas so have spent much of my budget on gifts ...Once I start saving up some money again, will definitely start looking into it again, and probably keep the BD as a backup in my house or in the car as you mention. Thanks for your input!
Regards.


----------



## 1000cri (Jan 19, 2018)

If you get one search for coupons from Gearbest. Not sure about the rechargeable model but they regularly have coupons for ~40% off for the H03 if you ship from the China warehouse (I picked one up for $30), can be found on Reddit and BLF.


----------



## colight (Jan 25, 2018)

Obi said:


> Nice! Noted! Will consider for further on purchase! Yes, I already noticed the BD isn't that bright, especially in comparison to the Wowtac A2S I gave my father, yet still...They gave it to me for free as a gesture, so might as well make the best out of it...Also considering we just came out of Christmas so have spent much of my budget on gifts ...Once I start saving up some money again, will definitely start looking into it again, and probably keep the BD as a backup in my house or in the car as you mention. Thanks for your input!
> Regards.


You can definitely have a look at Fenix's latest offerings. They seem to have upped their game with their latest headlamps, and although maybe not perfect in everyone's eyes, worth looking into. They have some very interesting ones these days, one of which Loverofthelight above rightly mentioned....


----------



## Deleted member 525685 (Jan 28, 2018)

1000cri said:


> If you get one search for coupons from Gearbest. Not sure about the rechargeable model but they regularly have coupons for ~40% off for the H03 if you ship from the China warehouse (I picked one up for $30), can be found on Reddit and BLF.


Yep! I've already been keeping my eyes on Gearbest! I have previously bought from sites like Gearbest and Aliexpress ,I got my Nitecore tube from GB, and got another one free through their "Share & Get one free" programme. 
Thanks!
Regards.


----------



## Deleted member 525685 (Jan 28, 2018)

colight said:


> You can definitely have a look at Fenix's latest offerings. They seem to have upped their game with their latest headlamps, and although maybe not perfect in everyone's eyes, worth looking into. They have some very interesting ones these days, one of which Loverofthelight above rightly mentioned....


I've also been following and like the Fenix lineup too, but I actually prefer the Wizardteks and even the Skilhunts mentioned previously in this thread.Although the price curve of the Fenix and Wizardteks, or Zebralights,etc... Is higher. In the end, it's all about the value for money for me, provided that it has the specifications close to what I'm looking for, if I see a good deal I might feel more inclined to purchase that (e.g. the Skilhunt, or the Wowtac that I previously mentioned), rather than spending more on something more "premium", and yet in terms of specifications and performance, maybe even build quality, perhaps not really or fully justified pricing.
Thanks for the recommendation though, I'll bare it in mind!
Regards.


----------

